
Carbon: The Next Generation of Weebly - jdori
http://www.weebly.com/carbon
======
steve-benjamins
Weebly is consistently one of the most thoughtful, polished products I've ever
used.

I'm interested to get my hands on Carbon— if only to see how they put it all
together (I can guarantee you, the experience will be thoughtfully crafted).

~~~
redidas
How does Weebly compare to other options like Squarespace? I'm currently
researching these kinds of services so this couldn't come at a better time.

~~~
dublinben
One of the significant drawbacks to every proprietary drag-and-drop website
builder is that you cannot easily export your website. Any time you spend
building your site with their tool just further locks you into their hosting
platform.

I've seen some very nice personal webpages built on Squarespace, Weebly, Wix,
etc. by non-technical and non-design users, but I would never recommend it to
a business client.

~~~
redidas
What about for say a small non-profit that isn't tech-savvy that will have at
most 10 pages of content?

I could see where this could really be an issue if there was a lot of content
or integration with the website being made. And I suppose too preserving old
URLs (if that's something the client cares about)

~~~
ill0gicity
If they have old URLs you can use the redirects under "Settings" -> "SEO".
Oddly placed, but hey, the functionality is there. And for non-techies I think
Weebly is wayyyy better than WordPress.

~~~
dublinben
What happens when the organization outgrows the features offered by Weebly,
and wants to move their site to another host?

~~~
ill0gicity
There is an export site functionality which gives you everything: HTML, CSS,
images, uploaded files, etc... I'd never actually tried it until now, so thank
you :-)

------
lerxst
I listened to a talk from David Rusenko a few months ago, and they have worked
on creating a product that is easy to use from the start. It's amazing to see
how far they have progressed as a company and how easy to use their products
are. Creating a website is not an easy thing to do for many people, and I
appreciate the attention to detail the Weebly team puts into their products to
make them as intuitive as possible.

------
kin
For product based small businesses I think $25/mo is pretty competitive.

UI/UX is pretty well designed, at least from what I can see in the free trial.
I am a bit confused with the the hamburger menu on the top right and the Edit
Store/Add Product tooltip placement. Behavior doesn't look intentional to me,
it's oddly placed.

------
Drdrdrq
Given that their own page looks weird (I can scroll right) on ff on android
tablet and that I was unable to view video because half of it was hidden (it
even crashed later) I think I'll pass.

------
dang
Also
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10312412](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10312412),
which looks like the relevant blog post.

